# Intership - Still Available?



## The_Controllers (Jun 3, 2010)

I was watching an interview somewhere with Klaus Badelt and he slyly mentioned that internships, or the theory of giving in a demo are long gone. Any further explanations?

Amour


----------



## midphase (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what he meant since you didn't give the context of the statement. Was he specifically referring to Remote Control or places like that?

What is the "theory of giving in a demo"?


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 3, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> I'm not quite sure what he meant since you didn't give the context of the statement. Was he specifically referring to Remote Control or places like that?
> 
> What is the "theory of giving in a demo"?



i think he means the practice of sending in your demo reel and getting gigs and apprentice-ships and such. 
well the landscape is certainly changing, and has changed drastically from 10 years ago. 
however "internships" do still exist not only elsewhere but even in remote control productions where hans zimmer and klaus badelt work (if he's still there). 

the reason i know this is because i've seen the ads on craigslist from RCP and have called RCP myself to confirm it in the past. they do in fact hire 'interns' albeit illegally for the most part since an intern must be paid and they generally ask for the person to work for free, but hey that's show business, where even millionaire composers are too cheap to pay minimum wage to a budding composer.


----------



## midphase (Jun 3, 2010)

I think that depending on the context from which he meant it...I either agree or disagree with what he said. 

(Klaus is no longer at RC)


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, I think he mentioned something (not a direct quote): 'A hopeful intern who gave in his demo and got rejected sued the composer (could have been at RC?) and won - apparently, a score the composer had written sounded alike - even though the composer said he had not listened directly to his work.


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 3, 2010)

sadatayy @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> the reason i know this is because i've seen the ads on craigslist from RCP and have called RCP myself to confirm it in the past. they do in fact hire 'interns' albeit illegally for the most part since an intern must be paid and they generally ask for the person to work for free, but hey that's show business, where even millionaire composers are too cheap to pay minimum wage to a budding composer.



Woah, really? I had no idea RCP posted ads on craiglist, that makes it seem like there's a deficiency? I know film composing isn't as popular as being a record producer. (not at the moment anyway :D ) It sucks that they want people to work for free though, doesn't quite add up.


----------



## midphase (Jun 3, 2010)

The_Controllers @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> Oh, I think he mentioned something (not a direct quote): 'A hopeful intern who gave in his demo and got rejected sued the composer (could have been at RC?) and won - apparently, a score the composer had written sounded alike - even though the composer said he had not listened directly to his work.




Man, that sounds so urban legendish....do you have a link to an article that would mention that? It seems like it would have made news, especially in film scoring circles. Plus the guy who sues would have such a negative image to overcome, people in this industry sure like to exploit, but they hate someone with a trigger happy lawyer.


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll look for it now :D


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.hans-zimmer.com/fr/newsite.p ... badeltgent


Under the heading: "How many demo's do you get? Must be a lot"


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 3, 2010)

The_Controllers @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> sadatayy @ Thu Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > the reason i know this is because i've seen the ads on craigslist from RCP and have called RCP myself to confirm it in the past. they do in fact hire 'interns' albeit illegally for the most part since an intern must be paid and they generally ask for the person to work for free, but hey that's show business, where even millionaire composers are too cheap to pay minimum wage to a budding composer.
> ...



yes they post ads relatively frequently though they don't always say specifically that it's RCP but once in a while they do. you gotta understand the place has interns coming in and out of there all the time. i've known literally 5-10 people that have interned there. some of which aren't even composers.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 3, 2010)

The_Controllers @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> sadatayy @ Thu Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > the reason i know this is because i've seen the ads on craigslist from RCP and have called RCP myself to confirm it in the past. they do in fact hire 'interns' albeit illegally for the most part since an intern must be paid and they generally ask for the person to work for free, but hey that's show business, where even millionaire composers are too cheap to pay minimum wage to a budding composer.
> ...


cc

oh, its for one composer (who recently left)
and his interns would last about 3 months 
he'd pay $300 a week and the it's would be like 90 hour week!
And not such a nice guy... But who knows... Maybe it's tough love


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jun 4, 2010)

> KB: Yeah, that's a story I shouldn't tell! [laughs] Well, I was on vacation in Los Angeles and I had heard of Hans Zimmer. He is a synthesizer collector like I am. So, I thought I'd drop by and have a look.



Yeah, right, I did the same thing and only got welcomed by a very closed door and security cameras. I'm sure there even was a red dot on my forehead but I couldn't see it.


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 4, 2010)

Did you write anything against RC on here before your visit? If you showed up with a tube of Pringles in your hand, I think they recognized you :D


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jun 5, 2010)

Nope, I like Zimmer's work and besides the Pringles tube in my hand, and I don't see how they could make a connection between this pseudo and the real me.


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr Pringles @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> > KB: Yeah, that's a story I shouldn't tell! [laughs] Well, I was on vacation in Los Angeles and I had heard of Hans Zimmer. He is a synthesizer collector like I am. So, I thought I'd drop by and have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, I did the same thing and only got welcomed by a very closed door and security cameras. I'm sure there even was a red dot on my forehead but I couldn't see it.



I did the same thing with a friend of mine ( he's on this forum btw ) 
and we got welcomed by a closed door and closed windows.
Yet, we went behind the building and there was a parking with lot of cars. 
We saw a few people and a guy named james dooley, probably doing a break betweenscoring pirates of the caribbean 4, transformers 4 and sherlock holmes 3. He; looked kinda scared by us ! ( like who the fuck are these guys ?? ) Very funny.

We just had 10 seconds to say hello and then a tall man from the security told us to go away.. :(


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

well first of all klaus badelt was already an established composer in germany, doing tv and film over there and such and obviously hans zimmer's from germany too so i'm sure they had a common ground and possibly knew the same people sort of thing so the situation was a little different. plus back then RCP wasn't as big of a name etc. 
ofcoruse if you're just the typical 'fan' and go to their front door they won't let you in. 
and when KB says he just strolled in i'm sure he means he talked to Hans first, i.e. called them etc and probably set up a meeting i doubt he just came to the front door and rang the bell


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 5, 2010)

How many people do you guys know that actually made it in to have a proper tour?


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

The_Controllers @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> How many people do you guys know that actually made it in to have a proper tour?


well i know a guy that reviews soundtracks for some website that even interviewed zimmer and is a zimmer fanatic and even he was barred from entering RCP :roll: 

i think rpaillot might be referring to the same person


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeesh, begins to make RCP seem like a secret composers fraternity :D


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

The_Controllers @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Yeesh, begins to make RCP seem like a secret composers fraternity :D



well i mean if you think about it that's their place of work. they're literaly working on movies behind those closed doors as we speak so they don't want to have to field tours and interviews all day long. if it got out that they just let anyone in, do you realize how many people would be swarming the place looking to meet zimmer? I mean the guy has hundreds of thousands of people on his fan page at facebook and such.


----------



## The_Controllers (Jun 5, 2010)

sadatayy @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> The_Controllers @ Sat Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeesh, begins to make RCP seem like a secret composers fraternity :D
> ...



Agreed :oops:


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

The_Controllers @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> sadatayy @ Sat Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > The_Controllers @ Sat Jun 05 said:
> ...



on the other hand they DO answer their phone and field questions and such. i once got my cousin to call them and told them to "ask for Hans". he has no idea about music or who hans is and doesn't even know who he was calling. it was sort of a drunk dare type of thing. he said the operator answered and said Hans was out for the week but will be back thursday ...so i'm assuming going by that, that you might actually be able to get hans on the phone himself and see if he wants to let you in for a tour sometime when he's not busy 

plus i called myself one time as i mentioned elsewhere to ask about internships that they posted on craigslist and they answered my Q's


----------



## midphase (Jun 5, 2010)

With the right tone of voice and casual mannerism/urgency mix one could probably get to talk to Spielberg.


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

midphase @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> With the right tone of voice and casual mannerism/urgency mix one could probably get to talk to Spielberg.



woah there. let's not take this THAT far. 

j/k you're right, because the 'lowly phone operator' will always side with caution and not want to lose some important contact/call for their 'boss' so if you have the right attitude and confidence and give yourself some important sounding name like Edgar Vanderbilt that sounds like the name of an important investor for a project of some sort then i'm sure you can get through to anybody 8)


----------

